# Ist eine 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT)  Auflösung gut ?



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

Ich will mir ein notebook kaufen und tendiere momentan zu diesem hier: http://www.notebooks...amer+edition+36
 Ich finde es hat ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und sieht auch gut aus. Einzigster Faktor wesshalb ich mir unsicher bin ist die nicht sehr hohe Auflösung von 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT) Kann ich mit dieser trodzdem noch neue Spiele in einer guten Grafik spieln ? z.B. NBA 2k 10 oder wow in geilster Grafik? Kenn mich nich so aus! Thx für alle Antworten


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

Sollte schn einiges drauf laufen aber warte lieber auf die Erfahrenen die können dir da besser was dazu sagen.

Der Link sollte funktionieren:


```
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/asus+x64ja+jx088v+gamer+edition+36
```


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2010)

Punkt 1:

Notebookbilliger.de kann man nicht verlinken.

Punkt 2:

Die passende Auflösung hängt von der Bildschirmgröße ab. Hab ich nen 24", dann sollte es schon FullHD sein. Ist es hingegen ein madiges 16" Display, wie bei dem Notebook, dann reicht die Auflösung völlig. Denn je größer der Monitor, um so höher sollte die Auflösung sein. 1366 Pixel in der Breite wirken sich bei einer realen Breite von zum Beispiel 40 cm anders aus, wie bei 20 cm. Logisch! Die Pixel müssen ja nur halb so breit sein und somit ist die gleiche Auflösung beim kleinen Screen schärfer.

Punkt 3:

Wenn man Full-HD möchte, was bei 16" für den Hugo ist, dann sollte auch die Grafikkarte ordentlich Saft haben. Das ist beim Notebook nicht der Fall. Die ist eher unterer Durchschnitt.
Was nutzt Full-HD, wenn ich es andauernd runter stellen muss, weil die Graka es nicht packt. Hat nur zur Folge, daß der Bildschirm dann interpolieren muss und das machen billige 0815 Screens, wie beim Notebook, oft nicht sonderlich gut. Die native Auflösung ist immer du schönste und schärfste.

Punkt 4:

Wieso zum Geier sitze ich um diese Zeit immer noch in der Arbeit?


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

mhh ok naja wenn ich nen notebook mit ner guten graka will müsst ich min. 900 Euro hinblättern und so viel geld hab ich nun mal nicht. k dann lass ich es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. ty


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2010)

Schon klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auflösung ist für die Grafikkarte und der Diagonale angemessen. Und an und für sich ist das Angebot auch in Ordnung. Sehr viel billiger wirste wahrscheinlich nichts finden.


----------



## Voldemôrd (20. Mai 2010)

ein notebook für 900€ in der größe hätte wahrscheinlich trotzdem diese Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molchwurm (20. Mai 2010)

ok also denkt ihr auch das dieses notebook für seinen Preis ok ist? ich finde es halt sehr gut weil us usb 3.0 Anschluss hat und der wird bestimmt bald Atamdart sein


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Schwester hat seit ein paar Wochen eine neue Sony-Noteook in der Größe, das hat FullHD-Auflösung. 
Sieht auch recht beeindruckend aus... allerdings braucht man da natürlich ordentlich mehr Power wenn man auf nativer Auflösung spielen will.

Edit : Jopp, für den Preis ist das auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Kann man durchaus bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Mai 2010)

...wurd ja auch von mir in 2 Threads empfohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja das Notebook ist sehr gut, die Auflösung ist HD Ready (16:9).
Ich weis nicht was man mehr will für den Preis, und ja, du kannst damit WoW in sehr guten Grafikdetails spielen, das hängt nämlich auch teilweise am Prozessor und der i5 kombiniert mit der HD5730 ist bei Notebooks in diesem Preissegment echt unschlagbar.


----------

